# my powerbook got stolen -- PCs SUCK



## solrac (Jan 3, 2003)

My powerbook got stolen and I've been using only Windows for the past 10 days, and the rest of january too before i buy my new powerbook.

See this thread for the story:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26717

This thread is to say how much more crappy PCs are than our macs with mac os x.

Basically, my powerbook was slow. 400 mhz. Flash movies play slow, and all the new games are out for PCs.

So I bought this 1.8 ghz Celeron pc with GeForce Ti4400 card for only 3 purposes:
1) Watch flash movies on web sites
2) Play games
3) Test web sites on PC

Well it's wayyyy faster than my powerbook ever was. Lightning in fact.

But I would still always use my powerbook. The display is gorgeous compared to this computer. Even colors are brighter and crisper.

Nothing beats column-view in macos x. Windows has nothing like it.

The windows taskbar is pure crap compared to the dock in osx. When I have 10 items in the windows taskbar, I can never find the one I want. And I can never move related taskbar items next to each other.

With the dock, its much easier for me to find my tasks, and I can group similar ones together.

Default Folder for OS X rules and Windows has nothing like it that I know of.

Now here's the kicker. Just about EVERY app I use (except Adobe stuff) has little bugs and stuff on the PC. PGP (encryption software) totally crashed on the PC and I'm having trouble making it work again. On mac os x, PGP is gorgeous and works great, and oh, so much better. So much easier to get to all the info, too. Then stuffit. Oh my god. When trying to unstuff a file, it would go straight to the preferences window. I could not get the program to actually unstuff anything. I twas permanently stuck in the preferences window. I even tried uninstalling and reinstalling. Finally, by luck, I right-clicked the window and hit close, then boom it unstuffed the file. It never repeated this bug from that point on. Something like that would NEVER happen on mac. Then CD-burning. My Adaptec crashed at the end of a burn, and I just ended the task. The window disappeared like normal and I prepared to start over with a new blank CD. Then BOOM the Adaptec window came back with a "burn completed and successful" message. What the hell? Only on windows can an ENDED process just come back to life. On mac this would NEVER ever happen. Also 2 out of 5 CDs were bad. With Toast on Mac OS X, I have never EVER had a bad CD in 2 years.

Then there's random screen redraw bugs, like if the computer slowed down for a few seconds, you could see other apps mixed in with windows of other apps before the screen redraws, lots of redraw bugs here and there. This NEVER happens on mac os x, and is more annoying than slow window resizing.

Windows is just pure crap compared to mac os x, too bad it's so much faster than my now stolen powerbook.

Hopefully my new powerbook (1 ghz maybe?) will be almost as fast, especially with quartz extreme!!! YAY!!!

well that's all i have to say.
And remember, anytime i get mad at macs, or make threads about how something about mac sucks, it's only because I love mac so much and want ti to be better than windows in every way, which it almost is anyway.


----------



## kendall (Jan 3, 2003)

troll-bate


----------



## solrac (Jan 3, 2003)

?


----------



## kendall (Jan 4, 2003)

isn't no trolling a site rule?


----------



## solrac (Jan 4, 2003)

who says I'm trolling? I'm just giving my experience with PCs versus macs, now that I'm forced to use a PC since my powerbook got stolen.

I think you are the troll....


----------



## kendall (Jan 4, 2003)

According to the powers that be, trolling is ok as long as it is against PCs and/or Windows and is Mac positive.  Carry on.


----------



## solrac (Jan 4, 2003)

last I heard trolling is a bad thing, so this post would not be trolling unless it was on a Windows forum!

Maybe you are just really bored...


----------

